# google-chrome doesn't work after installing libreoffice

## FrankRizz0

Good morning all!

Having issues with my wifi/google-chrome at the moment.  I installed libreoffice on my work lappy last night, and this morning I tried to start google-chrome and my wifi was out.  Turned it back on, still no google-chrome.  Restarted dhcp and this is what it returned:

```
# /etc/init.d/dhcpcd restart

 * Stopping DHCP Client Daemon ...                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...

/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks: line 144: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory

chmod: cannot operate on dangling symlink '/etc/resolv.conf'
```

I've been away from gentoo for awhile so I'm basically a newbie again.  Apparently my /etc/resolve.conf somehow go buggered in the process of installing libreoffice and I'm not sure how to fix it, or what should belong in there.

Anyhow, thanks in advance for any assistance!

----------

## eccerr0r

I would hope both of these have nothing to do with dhcpcd and /etc/resolv.conf .

Just want to make sure, this is not wifi and you're not using wicd/networkmanager?

Do a 

```
$ ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
```

 to at least see what it's talking about.  It's reporting a symlink which is kind of unusual, normally it should be a straight file there.

----------

## FrankRizz0

Hi eccerr0r

I tried just about everything I could think of and without a response from anyone, I decided to try and reinstall Gentoo from scratch.  Unfortunately the same error came back after libreoffice finished installing.  I'm not using NetworkManager but it looks like that's what it's looking for.  Here is the output:

```
 # ls -l /etc/resolv.conf

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 Apr 24 00:03 /etc/resolv.conf -> /run/NetworkManager/resolv.conf
```

Thanks for your assistance.

Edit: So apparently it messed up my resolv.conf, and because during install I just copy the info from the cd, I have no idea how to edit this   :Confused: 

----------

## cboldt

Remove /etc/resolv.conf

Understood that you are not using networkmanager now, but it was installed on your system at some point.  That link from /etc/resolv.conf to a networkmanager managed file was created during an install of networkmanager.  If you ren;t using networkmanager, I suggest you remove it from your system.

```
emerge -p --depclean networkmanager
```

dhcpcd will write a new /etc/resolv.conf for you, when you start or restart the network.

From `man dhcpcd`

```
dhcpcd gets the host information (IP address, routes, etc) from a DHCP server and configures the network interface of the machine on which it is running.  dhcpcd then runs the configuration script which writes DNS information to resolvconf(8), if available, otherwise directly to /etc/resolv.conf.
```

For what it's worth, I start, stop, restart the networks here using /etc/init.d/net.wlan0, /etc/init.d/net.eth0, etc, which in turn call dhcpcd.  I'm not saying that restarting dhcpcd only won't work, only that I don't know.

----------

## FrankRizz0

Thanks gentlemen, working now.  I also had to emerge --unmerge networkmanager and she's running fine.

----------

## FrankRizz0

Apparently I spoke too soon.  I'm again unable to connect to any web pages via google-chrome.  I can not emerge anything either, but I have an IP address with both my wifi and my ethernet.  Still getting the same error as well:

```
# ls -l /etc/resolv.conf

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 Apr 25 13:37 /etc/resolv.conf -> /run/NetworkManager/resolv.conf

```

And:

```
 # /etc/init.d/dhcpcd restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Stopping DHCP Client Daemon ...                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...

/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks: line 144: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory

chmod: cannot operate on dangling symlink '/etc/resolv.conf'
```

----------

## cboldt

Are you sure networkmanager is gone?  Your "new" problem is EXACTLY the same as the "old" problem.

No /etc/init.d/networkmanager?

No matter what, you will have to repeat `rm /etc/resolv.conf` but that doesn't get rid of whatever is making that bogus symlink in the first place.

----------

## FrankRizz0

As far as I know it's gone, I have no idea how else to remove it, so as long as emerge --unmerge networkmanager & emerge -p --depclean networkmanager gets rid of it, I should be golden.  Also:

```
# emerge -p --depclean networkmanager

--- Couldn't find 'networkmanager' to depclean.

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean
```

rm /etc/resolv.conf + /etc/init.d/dhcpcd restart gets it back up, but I don't look forward to doing this every time my network decides to fail   :Confused: 

----------

## cboldt

emerge -p anything is a "pretend" operation and only reports back what it would do.

emerge --unmerge networkmanager should get rid of nearly everything, but might leave behind some things.  If it has left behind /etc/init.d/networkmanager, the way to remove it is brute force, `rm /etc/init.d/networkmanager`

emerge --depclean networkmanager is the graceful way to remove it, and that would fail if you had any packages that depend on networkmanager.  The "--unmerge" parameter is brute force, the package WILL be removed.  It'll get reinstalled too, on an emerge update, if any installed package depends on it.

I boot using openrc., and would make sure `rc-update show` doesn't include networkmanager.  I don't know how to get rid of system startup under systemd.

----------

